# Fabia vRS vs Octavia vRS



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

As some may be aware i used to have a mk2 Skoda Fabia vRS 1.4tsi in Rallye Green with black gigaro wheels and a black rood, due to unforseen circumstances with the car i had to send it back and now i have a Skoda Octavia vRS 2.0tdi in corrado red with black wheels.

My question is peoples views, as when i had the fabia it got a lot of looks, what i think was down to the colour and the fact it was on the advert, also a lot of people said they liked the colour. Now i have the octavia which also gets a lot of looks, but everyone now says the octavia is a miles better car and they prefer it to the fabia. Which now makes me think no one actually liked the fabia haha.










Vs










Whats peoples thoughts???


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Do you really care that much what other people think of your car??

The question should be what do you prefer??


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Same here I prefer the Octavia too, looks nice in red with dark rims:thumb:

And that Skoda "Snot green" doesn't do it for me..


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The Octavia is a nicer car, bigger, and looks alot better than the Fabia.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Richf said:


> Do you really care that much what other people think of your car??
> 
> The question should be what do you prefer??


No i just think its interesting, obviously i like both cars as i bought them, i prefer the octavia after owning as cheaper to run more luxurious inside and bigger, only downside is its a bit slower i reckon.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I think they both look pretty much the same, except the fabia is green 

Oh and the octavia seems to have a slightly better stance.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

My brother was looking at an Octavia last year as a company car, while in the show room I was looking at the Fabia VRS, I would've gone for that. He went for a VW Passat instead.
I like the Fabia VRS. The Octavia is more family directed (not a bad thing BTW)


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Fabia is interesting because it's newer. Black wheels on the Octavia aren't cool.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Teddy said:


> Fabia is interesting because it's newer. Black wheels on the Octavia aren't cool.


I think they'd look better higher in the arches and spaced out.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

LittleMissTracy said:


> My brother was looking at an Octavia last year as a company car, while in the show room I was looking at the Fabia VRS, I would've gone for that. He went for a VW Passat instead.
> I like the Fabia VRS. The Octavia is more family directed (not a bad thing BTW)


Haha well i was 19 when i ordered the fabia so obviously thats the car you would go for, you can imagine at the age of 21 how much i get ribbed off my mates for having a 'family car', 'old mans car' or a 'taxi' but i like it, its more me and was the car i was going to have after fabia anyway just due to the problems i had i got the octavia a lot earlier


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Teddy said:


> Fabia is interesting because it's newer. Black wheels on the Octavia aren't cool.


Each to their own, some people dont like it some do, i just wanted to make it more modern and a younger persons car rather than the usual older mana car


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> I think they'd look better higher in the arches and spaced out.


Iv been offered coilovers off a mate but with it been so new im not that fussed about it yet


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Each to their own, some people dont like it some do, i just wanted to make it more modern and a younger persons car rather than the usual older mana car


I'm really not sure either of them are. 4 doors and practical hardly makes it a young persons car.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

I wouldn't have either.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> Haha well i was 19 when i ordered the fabia so obviously thats the car you would go for, you can imagine at the age of 21 how much i get ribbed off my mates for having a 'family car', 'old mans car' or a 'taxi' but i like it, its more me and was the car i was going to have after fabia anyway just due to the problems i had i got the octavia a lot earlier


As long as you like it, that's the main thing.
It's not like I hate or don't like, I prefer the Fabia.
I have an Abarth 500 and I reckon most don't like that but I don't care because I absolutly love my Albartho.
Plus I bet your mates don't mind the 'taxi' aspect of it.
Also BF was considering getting one about 5 years ago, but I persuaded him to get a Type R


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

OvlovMike said:


> I wouldn't have either.


Bit harsh :lol::lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I would have the octavia but I would change the wheel colour! 

People tell you what they think you want to hear most of the time

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

OvlovMike said:


> I wouldn't have either.


agree with what he said.ugly looking, generic cars imho.im not sure why your getting " looks" driving either of them to be honest.not being nasty either,but you asked for opinions.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I prefer the Octavia but then I am biased.
Corrida Red btw.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I prefer the Octavia. People rave about Fabia vrs but I think they look a bit plain, despite the colour. Nothing wrong with having a big car though mate and definatly don't follow the rest of the young 'uns trend. 

Would have thought the Octavia would have airily nippy cruiser though being a vrs? If not get it mapped!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

OvlovMike said:


> I wouldn't have either.


Wasn't asking that, but ill take what i think your opinion is


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

LittleMissTracy said:


> As long as you like it, that's the main thing.
> It's not like I hate or don't like, I prefer the Fabia.
> I have an Abarth 500 and I reckon most don't like that but I don't care because I absolutly love my Albartho.
> Plus I bet your mates don't mind the 'taxi' aspect of it.
> Also BF was considering getting one about 5 years ago, but I persuaded him to get a Type R


Haha my gf is after a 500 abarthe next i like them , good choice


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

silverback said:


> agree with what he said.ugly looking, generic cars imho.im not sure why your getting " looks" driving either of them to be honest.not being nasty either,but you asked for opinions.


Fair enough open to opinions, like m opinion on bmw's


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha i wasnt sure what it was called cause bought it off a list of ones that were built so just saw red and said yes haha


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> I prefer the Octavia. People rave about Fabia vrs but I think they look a bit plain, despite the colour. Nothing wrong with having a big car though mate and definatly don't follow the rest of the young 'uns trend.
> 
> Would have thought the Octavia would have airily nippy cruiser though being a vrs? If not get it mapped!


Fabia were 180bhp and dsg where as cause i went for diesel octavia its only 170bhp although on motorway bet its a bit quicker


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

The green one looks like a grandad mobile 'pimped'

The red one looks pretty tidy though.


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

We have both:
This is my wifes car:








This is mine:








I prefer the Octavia...but the Fabia is very quick!!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

robbo51 said:


> We have both:
> This is my wifes car:
> 
> 
> ...


Haha best of both worlds, i like the grey colour of the octavia, yes fabias are very nippy especially for a 1.4, shame i had so much trouble with it


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Fair enough open to opinions, like m opinion on bmw's


They are mainly pretty boring too, espeially in jrg


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> They are mainly pretty boring too, espeially in jrg


I dont mind some like id have a 335d or a 135i or 123d but just think interior lets them down


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> I dont mind some like id have a 335d or a 135i or 123d but just think interior lets them down


Those *are* the boring ones. Crikey, how old are you?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Neither, piles of crap with horrid customer service.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

silverback said:


> agree with what he said.ugly looking, generic cars imho.im not sure why your getting " looks" driving either of them to be honest.not being nasty either,but you asked for opinions.


Totally agree - both awful generic mundane cars of the highest order.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

The Fabia has always been an ugly car. I really cannot see what people are thinking when they think it looks good.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> The Fabia has always been an ugly car. I really cannot see what people are thinking when they think it looks good.


Oh yeah i never said it was good looking, it was called shrek for that reason ugly and green but i liked the fact its different to everyones civic type r and corsa vxr


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Oh yeah i never said it was good looking, it was called shrek for that reason ugly and green but i liked the fact its different to everyones civic type r and corsa vxr


Lol, fair enough. It is different :thumb:

I think the Octavia is better looking out of the two.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> They are mainly pretty boring too, espeially in jrg


i was laughing at the screen when i read that.not heard the term "jewish racing gold" in ages,good memorys :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

520d? Gutless If I mind right. Just my opinion


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> 520d? Gutless If I mind right. Just my opinion


lucky mines a 520d MSPORT,otherwise me an you would tussle :lol: after my mondeo,and before that my cmax, the 520d is a rocket ship lol.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> The Fabia has always been an ugly car. I really cannot see what people are thinking when they think it looks good.


i think what makes it worse is when people try and church them up.christ,its an ugly ****er before,dont compound it by throwing more money at it.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

silverback said:


> lucky mines a 520d MSPORT,otherwise me an you would tussle.


Grizz the Tartan Terror (who incidentaly does actually look like Rowdy Roddy Piper) Vs Silverback with Multipla Mick as special referee.
Sounds good to me :wave:


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Prefer the octavia engine. 

Fabia looks stupid with it so high up, if it was lowered quite a bit it would have been a tasty car. Just looks like it's seen a mouse at standard ride height.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

dann2707 said:


> Prefer the octavia engine.
> 
> Fabia looks stupid with it so high up, if it was lowered quite a bit it would have been a tasty car. Just looks like it's seen a mouse at standard ride height.


Was lowering it, but had too many issues before got round to it so didn't get chance


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

silverback said:


> lucky mines a 520d MSPORT,otherwise me an you would tussle :lol: after my mondeo,and before that my cmax, the 520d is a rocket ship lol.


Could we tussle naked?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Could we tussle naked?


You slut, you're just a cheap ho arentcha?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Could we tussle naked?


i just had a PM off RP saying yes we could,but only if we wrestled in coleslaw and he was the ref :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> You slut, you're just a cheap ho arentcha?


Ohhhh yes indeeeeedyyyyy :argie:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> i just had a PM off RP saying yes we could,but only if we wrestled in coleslaw and he was the ref :lol:


No, spray cream :argie::argie::lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> No, spray cream :argie::argie::lol:


You PM'd saying it was home made cream!! :doublesho


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> You PM'd saying it was home made cream!! :doublesho


Why wouldn't spray cream be homemade?


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

rob_vrs said:


> No i just think its interesting, obviously i like both cars as i bought them, i prefer the octavia after owning as cheaper to run more luxurious inside and bigger, only downside is its a bit slower i reckon.


Lot slower with a narrower power band than the fabia

Having owned a pd vrs octy and still owning a cr 170 Superb the diesel is a great engine but doesn't set the world alight it's a great engine for a family car

They should've put that engine into the Fabia vrs though

The octy vrs is a great car though , spacious, economical, reliable and cheap to run


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

How come this thread has got to 6 pages without being put in the right section?!

:lol:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> How come this thread has got to 6 pages without being put in the right section?!
> 
> :lol:


Why is it not in the right section? Its off topic is it not?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Richf said:


> Lot slower with a narrower power band than the fabia
> 
> Having owned a pd vrs octy and still owning a cr 170 Superb the diesel is a great engine but doesn't set the world alight it's a great engine for a family car
> 
> ...


The fabia was terrible on motorways though had no pick up at all where as the octavia has but obviously that diesel and petrol for you and as i do abit of motorway miles its nicer.

Yeah i agree, really wish it had dsg same as fabia but it hasnt so just means its cheaper to run ha


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

silverback said:


> lucky mines a 520d MSPORT,otherwise me an you would tussle :lol: after my mondeo,and before that my cmax, the 520d is a rocket ship lol.


Aren't the SE and the M Sport the same power output, thus gutless regardless of what tat is draped all over it?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

OvlovMike said:


> Aren't the SE and the M Sport the same power output, thus gutless regardless of what tat is draped all over it?


Wouldn't an se with all m sport options be a better one to have


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

rob_vrs said:


> Why is it not in the right section? Its off topic is it not?


The Motoring Zone :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> The Motoring Zone :thumb:


Don't think it really matters what section it is cause its not like i posted it in detailing section or photography zone


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I've got a Seat Leon FR with the 170bhp lump and a 2.0 TFSi Petrol Octavia VRS. 

It might be an odd way round to have them but I really do prefer the Octavia to drive, the petrol engine is just so much nicer and smoother... The CR 170 is better but it's just under-powered in the Octavia, I think the car needs 200bhp to really feel like it's going anywhere.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Don't think it really matters what section it is cause its not like i posted it in detailing section or photography zone


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=252922


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Wouldn't an se with all m sport options be a better one to have


Nah, the 525d or bigger would be the better one to have as it has enough cylinders :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

DetailMyCar said:


> I've got a Seat Leon FR with the 170bhp lump and a 2.0 TFSi Petrol Octavia VRS.
> 
> It might be an odd way round to have them but I really do prefer the Octavia to drive, the petrol engine is just so much nicer and smoother... The CR 170 is better but it's just under-powered in the Octavia, I think the car needs 200bhp to really feel like it's going anywhere.


I would of gone petrol if i did less miles but just couldn't justify the extra cost in insurance, tax and fuel for not much of a power gain and to be fair its a daily car to get me to work and do everyday stuff so I'm not overly fussed about speed its nippy and cheap to run.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

OvlovMike said:


> Nah, the 525d or bigger would be the better one to have as it has enough cylinders :thumb:


I miss understood was just meant for spec, 535d is the way forward ha


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

OvlovMike said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=252922


Bit pathetic but oh well i consider myself told off for doing such a bad thing


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

rob_vrs said:


> The fabia was terrible on motorways though had no pick up at all where as the octavia has but obviously that diesel and petrol for you and as i do abit of motorway miles its nicer.
> 
> Yeah i agree, really wish it had dsg same as fabia but it hasnt so just means its cheaper to run ha


On the motorway at 80mph in 6th the diesel has very little pick up and you keep needing to drop it into 5th to make progress , makes for a relaxed mile muncher though


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

OvlovMike said:


> Aren't the SE and the M Sport the same power output, thus gutless regardless of what tat is draped all over it?


Similar to a Volvo yes.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Richf said:


> On the motorway at 80mph in 6th the diesel has very little pick up and you keep needing to drop it into 5th to make progress , makes for a relaxed mile muncher though


I don't think its bad at all, in comparison to needing to go from 7th to 4th or 5th haha


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

OvlovMike said:


> Aren't the SE and the M Sport the same power output, thus gutless regardless of what tat is draped all over it?


It was a joke at my own car


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Don't rise to it petal


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Don't rise to it petal


:lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Don't rise to it petal


I wish you would, guess you need more viagra in yer old age


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> I wish you would, guess you need more viagra in yer old age


Says the man who still won't join me on track:wave:


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

DetailMyCar said:


> I've got a Seat Leon FR with the 170bhp lump and a 2.0 TFSi Petrol Octavia VRS.
> 
> It might be an odd way round to have them but I really do prefer the Octavia to drive, the petrol engine is just so much nicer and smoother... The CR 170 is better but it's just under-powered in the Octavia, I think the car needs 200bhp to really feel like it's going anywhere.


My cr170 in my superb does have 200hp stock unmapped it did bang on 200 on a dyno day


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

very strange considering you have a 2.0 TDI CR 6 Speed Manual CBBB 170 BHP - VIN TMBBF73T999033688


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Richf said:


> My cr170 in my superb does have 200hp stock unmapped it did bang on 200 on a dyno day


Thats good if it stock haha, be interesting to know what it is on a different set of rollers


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

yes it may have 178bhp...but a 1.4 will never perform the same as a 2.0 or bigger with the same output..... how much torque does it have? thats what really makes them go.. the bigger engine will have more torque... and therefore feel more powerful hence why it will feel like its running out of steam on the motorway.

Torque...... the ability to make the car accelerate
Power (HP).......the ability to maitain the speed


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Tisgreen said:


> yes it may have 178bhp...but a 1.4 will never perform the same as a 2.0 or bigger with the same output..... how much torque does it have? thats what really makes them go.. the bigger engine will have more torque... and therefore feel more powerful hence why it will feel like its running out of steam on the motorway.
> 
> Torque...... the ability to make the car accelerate
> Power (HP).......the ability to maitain the speed


Feel like im at school again haha back to basics


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

What's the 0-60 of both??

Its got as much to do with power bands, gearing weight etc etc 

My Superb has more power and a lot more torque but does 0-60 in 8.8 seconds


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Dyno plot of my PD VRS Octy top right figures stock apart from K&N filter run on Shell V power diesel bottom right is CR 170 Superb totally stock again V power diesel

Different dynos on different days will always yield different results , the place in question often reported VAG diesels punching above their weight. Both cars were done on different days and the dyno was calibrated shortly before the Superb went on.

If you look at the chart you can see why the more powerful Superb feels dramatically slower than the PD Octavia


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Richf said:


> What's the 0-60 of both??
> 
> Its got as much to do with power bands, gearing weight etc etc
> 
> My Superb has more power and a lot more torque but does 0-60 in 8.8 seconds


On paper fabia is 7.3 and octavia is 8.1 or 8.3 i believe.

I know alot of stock fabia's have been doing 6.5-6.9 with proper timing equipment though.

Also obviously diesel will be better through but i hate having to change gear straight away when set quick in 1st haha


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Richf said:


> Dyno plot of my PD VRS Octy top right figures stock apart from K&N filter run on Shell V power diesel bottom right is CR 170 Superb totally stock again V power diesel
> 
> Different dynos on different days will always yield different results , the place in question often reported VAG diesels punching above their weight. Both cars were done on different days and the dyno was calibrated shortly before the Superb went on.
> 
> If you look at the chart you can see why the more powerful Superb feels dramatically slower than the PD Octavia


Ill put my cr on my mates dyno at race-tech at some point and see what it does an get back to you


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

My TFSI made 220hp on the rollers


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Grizzle said:


> My TFSI made 220hp on the rollers


Stock?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Yep stock and on 99 fuel serviced 6 months before too.


----------

